# SCRData Malicious?



## GarmonXD (Oct 4, 2007)

I stumbled acrossed a folder... (C:\WUTemp\BitDownload\DAO\ssdata\scrdata\) which had 29,000 screenshots of my activity on this computer in the past year or so. A new image is added every 30 or so seconds. The entire file took up over 2gb and, to me, seems a little suspicious. Can anyone tell me what this is, if they have ever encountered it, and if its malicious?

It also seems somehow connected with svchost.exe
Personally im not computer savvy. I was wondering if someone on here could help me out. Thank you, much appreciated

Also, in my processes. Theres 3 svchost.exe's


----------



## ceewi1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Let's see what's going on here.  Please download the HijackThis installer from http://www.trendsecure.com/portal/en-US/threat_analytics/HJTInstall.exe.

Run the installer and choose *Install*, indicating that you accept the licence agreement.  The installer will place a shortcut on your desktop and launch HijackThis.

Click *Do a system scan and save a logfile*

When the Notepad window opens choose Edit -> Select All to select the entire log, and copy and paste the log into a reply post.
_Most of what it lists will be harmless or even essential, don't fix anything yet._


----------



## GarmonXD (Oct 4, 2007)

*Log*

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 3:26:02 PM, on 10/4/2007
Platform: Windows 2000 SP4 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\Program Files\NavNT\defwatch.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\NavNT\rtvscan.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\NavNT\vptray.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MsgSys.EXE
C:\WINNT\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\FxSvr2.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://www.gophersearch.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.gophersearch.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.gophersearch.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.gophersearch.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.gophersearch.com/
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\ST\01.03.0000.1005\en-xu\stmain.dll
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.5000.1021\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.5000.1021\en-us\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\NavNT\vptray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoRepair] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\ISStart.exe 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMSX] C:\WINNT\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoTray] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MessengerPlus3] "C:\Program Files\MessengerPlus! 3\MsgPlus.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows LSASS Service] C:\WUTemp\BitDownload\DAO\svchost.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LogitechSoftwareUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\ManifestEngine.exe" boot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uniblue RegistryBooster 2] C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster 2\RegistryBooster.exe /S
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SoftHold] C:\DOCUME~1\ALHARD~1.BAS\APPLIC~1\DRAWHE~1\Internet great.exe
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [^SetupICWDesktop] C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Connection Wizard\icwconn1.exe /desktop (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Run IMVU - {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - C:\Documents and Settings\Al Hardiman.BASEMENT\Start Menu\Programs\IMVU\Run IMVU.lnk (file missing)
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: ChatSpace Full Java Client 4.0.0.320 - http://69.65.108.158/Java/cfs40320.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {01010E00-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft SmartIssue) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {01012101-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft Script Runner Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {17D667BA-5675-4AAB-9221-08B9379384D4} (Image Uploader Control) - http://cdnimg.piczo.com/images/uploader/piczo_fast_uploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {3451DEDE-631F-421C-8127-FD793AFC6CC8} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {41ACD49D-1974-791A-0981-AA9872721044} (Ganymede Board Games) - http://67.15.101.3/g_bin/eng/boards_2_0_0_30.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990200-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec SmartIssue) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990301-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec Script Runner Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by104fd.bay104.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {556DDE35-E955-11D0-A707-000000521957} - http://www.xblock.com/download/xclean_micro.exe
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1149303807510
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} - http://go.divx.com/plugin/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9122D757-5A4F-4768-82C5-B4171D8556A7} (PhotoPickConvert Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/PhotoSwap/PhtPkMSN.cab
O16 - DPF: {94EB57FE-2720-496C-B33F-D9353C6E23F7} (F-Secure Online Scanner 2.1) - http://www.cogeco.ca/en/ols21/fscax.cab
O16 - DPF: {A1F2F2CE-06AF-483C-9F12-D3BAA72477D6} (BatchDownloader Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/PhotoSwap/DigWXMSN.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - https://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: DefWatch - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\NavNT\defwatch.exe
O23 - Service: Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service (dmadmin) - VERITAS Software Corp. - C:\WINNT\System32\dmadmin.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Client (Norton AntiVirus Server) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\NavNT\rtvscan.exe

--
End of file - 8273 bytes



The svchost.exe's will not let me close/shutdown any of them. Also, alot of applications (MSN, iTunes) are not working properly.

Edit: MSN has begun to work a little better. iTunes is still really slow. The problem with MSN is that i go to log in and the window freezes, i have to wait 2 minutes for it to disconnect my email from it and do a timed re-login. But that isnt my issue, I had something taking screenshots of my activity on the computer. Up to 29,000 screenshots, infact. Im on a VERY old computer (getting a new one on the 18th) that has not too much space... (In the vicinity of 9gb hdd) So... 2gb is a big deal for this computer. It was so bad i had 0 bytes the other day, after clearing a bunch of hidden files and such, doing a defrag and those screenshots, i have 5gb Even on it. I deleted the folders that had the actual svchost.exe copy file in it, but it still shows up in processes. I dont know if this is still taking screenshots, and id love to know. I really appreciate the help, and from the looks of things around here, 98% of people get help here. I hope i will be just as lucky

Thank you,
-GarmonXD

Edit 2: Also, theres alot of IEXPLORE.EXE's running. Relevant?


----------



## ceewi1 (Oct 5, 2007)

GarmonXD, among other things, it appears that you have a LOP infection.  Please uninstall Messenger Plus.  To do so, click Start, click Control Panel, and then double-click Add or Remove Programs, and remove "Messenger Plus 3".

If you must use Messenger Plus, please reinstall it *without* the ad-supported components.

Next, please run HijackThis and choose *Do a System Scan Only*.

Place a check next to the following entry
*O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows LSASS Service] C:\WUTemp\BitDownload\DAO\svchost.exe*
If you don't use www.gophersearch.com, also check the following entries:

*R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://www.gophersearch.com/*
*R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.gophersearch.com/*
*R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.gophersearch.com/*
*R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.gophersearch.com/*
*R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.gophersearch.com/*
Please close all open windows except for HijackThis and choose *Fix checked*

Restart your computer and delete the following file:
*C:\WUTemp\BitDownload\DAO\svchost.exe*

Once done, please post a new HijackThis log.


----------



## GarmonXD (Oct 5, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 2:54:33 PM, on 10/5/2007
Platform: Windows 2000 SP4 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\Program Files\NavNT\defwatch.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\NavNT\rtvscan.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NavNT\vptray.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MsgSys.EXE
C:\Program Files\MessengerPlus! 3\MsgPlus.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\FxSvr2.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\NavNT\vptray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoRepair] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\ISStart.exe 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMSX] C:\WINNT\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoTray] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MessengerPlus3] "C:\Program Files\MessengerPlus! 3\MsgPlus.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LogitechSoftwareUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\ManifestEngine.exe" boot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uniblue RegistryBooster 2] C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster 2\RegistryBooster.exe /S
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SoftHold] C:\DOCUME~1\ALHARD~1.BAS\APPLIC~1\DRAWHE~1\Internet great.exe
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [^SetupICWDesktop] C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Connection Wizard\icwconn1.exe /desktop (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Run IMVU - {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - C:\Documents and Settings\Al Hardiman.BASEMENT\Start Menu\Programs\IMVU\Run IMVU.lnk (file missing)
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: ChatSpace Full Java Client 4.0.0.320 - http://69.65.108.158/Java/cfs40320.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {01010E00-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft SmartIssue) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {01012101-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft Script Runner Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {17D667BA-5675-4AAB-9221-08B9379384D4} (Image Uploader Control) - http://cdnimg.piczo.com/images/uploader/piczo_fast_uploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {3451DEDE-631F-421C-8127-FD793AFC6CC8} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {41ACD49D-1974-791A-0981-AA9872721044} (Ganymede Board Games) - http://67.15.101.3/g_bin/eng/boards_2_0_0_30.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990200-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec SmartIssue) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990301-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec Script Runner Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by104fd.bay104.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {556DDE35-E955-11D0-A707-000000521957} - http://www.xblock.com/download/xclean_micro.exe
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1149303807510
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} - http://go.divx.com/plugin/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9122D757-5A4F-4768-82C5-B4171D8556A7} (PhotoPickConvert Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/PhotoSwap/PhtPkMSN.cab
O16 - DPF: {94EB57FE-2720-496C-B33F-D9353C6E23F7} (F-Secure Online Scanner 2.1) - http://www.cogeco.ca/en/ols21/fscax.cab
O16 - DPF: {A1F2F2CE-06AF-483C-9F12-D3BAA72477D6} (BatchDownloader Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/PhotoSwap/DigWXMSN.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - https://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: DefWatch - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\NavNT\defwatch.exe
O23 - Service: Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service (dmadmin) - VERITAS Software Corp. - C:\WINNT\System32\dmadmin.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Client (Norton AntiVirus Server) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\NavNT\rtvscan.exe

--
End of file - 7420 bytes


I Uninstalled Messenger Plus, and re-installed it without the toolbars/sponsor program. I guess thats what you get when you have a younger sister, eh? Anyway. I followed your instructions and above is the new file. If there is anything else i must do, please let me know. I really appreciate this, Thank you.


----------



## ceewi1 (Oct 6, 2007)

OK, there's still signs of the LOP infection.  This should fix it, if not I'll guide you through the manual removal.

Please download *NoLop* to your desktop.


First close any other programs you have running as this will require a reboot.
Double click NoLop.exe to run it.
Now click the button labelled "*Search and Destroy*".
*<<your computer will now be scanned for infected files>>*
 When scanning is finished you will be prompted to reboot only if infected, Click OK.
 Now click the "*REBOOT*" Button.
 A Message should popup from *NoLop.* If not, double click the program again and it will finish.
* --If you receive an error, "mscomctl.ocx or one of its dependencies are not correctly registered," please download mscomctl.ocx to your system32 folder then rerun the program.--*

Please post the contents of *C:\NoLop.log* along with a fresh log from HijackThis. Please let me know if you had any problems during the fix.


----------



## GarmonXD (Oct 6, 2007)

No infection found, apparently. But, ill still post a log from HijackThis


Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 1:41:41 PM, on 10/6/2007
Platform: Windows 2000 SP4 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\Program Files\NavNT\defwatch.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\NavNT\rtvscan.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MsgSys.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\NavNT\vptray.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\MessengerPlus! 3\MsgPlus.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\FxSvr2.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\NavNT\vptray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoRepair] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\ISStart.exe 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMSX] C:\WINNT\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoTray] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LogitechSoftwareUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\ManifestEngine.exe" boot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uniblue RegistryBooster 2] C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster 2\RegistryBooster.exe /S
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SoftHold] C:\DOCUME~1\ALHARD~1.BAS\APPLIC~1\DRAWHE~1\Internet great.exe
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [^SetupICWDesktop] C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Connection Wizard\icwconn1.exe /desktop (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Run IMVU - {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - C:\Documents and Settings\Al Hardiman.BASEMENT\Start Menu\Programs\IMVU\Run IMVU.lnk (file missing)
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: ChatSpace Full Java Client 4.0.0.320 - http://69.65.108.158/Java/cfs40320.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {01010E00-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft SmartIssue) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {01012101-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft Script Runner Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {17D667BA-5675-4AAB-9221-08B9379384D4} (Image Uploader Control) - http://cdnimg.piczo.com/images/uploader/piczo_fast_uploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {3451DEDE-631F-421C-8127-FD793AFC6CC8} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {41ACD49D-1974-791A-0981-AA9872721044} (Ganymede Board Games) - http://67.15.101.3/g_bin/eng/boards_2_0_0_30.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990200-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec SmartIssue) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990301-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec Script Runner Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by104fd.bay104.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {556DDE35-E955-11D0-A707-000000521957} - http://www.xblock.com/download/xclean_micro.exe
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1149303807510
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} - http://go.divx.com/plugin/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9122D757-5A4F-4768-82C5-B4171D8556A7} (PhotoPickConvert Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/PhotoSwap/PhtPkMSN.cab
O16 - DPF: {94EB57FE-2720-496C-B33F-D9353C6E23F7} (F-Secure Online Scanner 2.1) - http://www.cogeco.ca/en/ols21/fscax.cab
O16 - DPF: {A1F2F2CE-06AF-483C-9F12-D3BAA72477D6} (BatchDownloader Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/PhotoSwap/DigWXMSN.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - https://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: DefWatch - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\NavNT\defwatch.exe
O23 - Service: Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service (dmadmin) - VERITAS Software Corp. - C:\WINNT\System32\dmadmin.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Client (Norton AntiVirus Server) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\NavNT\rtvscan.exe

--
End of file - 7419 bytes


----------



## ceewi1 (Oct 7, 2007)

OK, we'll kill that manually.  Some variants of this infection like to add Scheduled Tasks to regenerate itself if removed.  It doesn't look like that's the case here, but to be sure, please do the following:

Open Hijackthis, click "Open the Misc Tools section"
Next to "Generate StartupList log", place a check next to "List also minor sections" (full) and "List empty sections (complete).
Then click "Generate StartupList log"
Click "Yes" to the box that pops-up.
Then copy and paste the notepad text that appears to this topic.


----------



## GarmonXD (Oct 7, 2007)

Heres a long one for ya.


StartupList report, 10/7/2007, 3:55:55 PM
StartupList version: 1.52.2
Started from : C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.EXE
Detected: Windows 2000 SP4 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
* Using default options
* Including empty and uninteresting sections
* Showing rarely important sections
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\Program Files\NavNT\defwatch.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\NavNT\rtvscan.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MsgSys.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\NavNT\vptray.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\MessengerPlus! 3\MsgPlus.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\FxSvr2.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\Al Hardiman.BASEMENT\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
*No files*

Shell folders AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Startup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\All Users.WINNT\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE

Shell folders Common AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Common Startup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Alternate Common Startup:
*Folder not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Checking Windows NT UserInit:

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
UserInit = C:\WINNT\system32\userinit.exe,

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry key not found*

[HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry value not found*

[HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

Synchronization Manager = mobsync.exe /logon
vptray = C:\PROGRA~1\NavNT\vptray.exe
LogitechVideoRepair = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\ISStart.exe 
LVCOMSX = C:\WINNT\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
LogitechVideoTray = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe
QuickTime Task = "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
iTunesHelper = "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
avast! = C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

LogitechSoftwareUpdate = "C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\ManifestEngine.exe" boot
Uniblue RegistryBooster 2 = C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster 2\RegistryBooster.exe /S
SoftHold = C:\DOCUME~1\ALHARD~1.BAS\APPLIC~1\DRAWHE~1\Internet great.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

[OptionalComponents]
*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .EXE:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .COM:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\comfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .BAT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .PIF:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\piffile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .SCR:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\scrfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" /S

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .HTA:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htafile\shell\open\command

(Default) = C:\WINNT\System32\mshta.exe "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .TXT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\txtfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = %SystemRoot%\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE %1

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[>{22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95}]
StubPath = C:\WINNT\inf\unregmp2.exe /ShowWMP

[>{26923b43-4d38-484f-9b9e-de460746276c}] *
StubPath = "C:\WINNT\system32\shmgrate.exe" OCInstallUserConfigIE

[>{60B49E34-C7CC-11D0-8953-00A0C90347FF}MICROS] *
StubPath = RunDLL32 IEDKCS32.DLL,BrandIE4 SIGNUP

[>{881dd1c5-3dcf-431b-b061-f3f88e8be88a}] *
StubPath = "C:\WINNT\system32\shmgrate.exe" OCInstallUserConfigOE

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = "%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:OE /CALLER:WINNT /user /install

[{44BBA842-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015B}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINNT\INF\msnetmtg.inf,NetMtg.Install.PerUser.NT

[{6A5110B5-E14B-4268-A065-EF89FF33C325}] *
StubPath = regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:"S 2 true 3 true 4 true 5 true 6 true 7 true" initpki.dll

[{6BF52A52-394A-11d3-B153-00C04F79FAA6}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINNT\INF\wmp.inf,PerUserStub

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = "%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:WAB /CALLER:WINNT /user /install

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4340}] *
StubPath = regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:U shell32.dll

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = %SystemRoot%\System32\ie4uinit.exe

[{9EF0045A-CDD9-438e-95E6-02B9AFEC8E11}] *
StubPath = %SystemRoot%\System32\updcrl.exe -e -u %SystemRoot%\System32\verisignpub1.crl

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ICQ Agent Autostart apps:
HKCU\Software\Mirabilis\ICQ\Agent\Apps

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\WINNT\WIN.INI:

load=*INI section not found*
run=*INI section not found*

Load/Run keys from Registry:

HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry key not found*
HKLM\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: load=
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: load=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: AppInit_DLLs=

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINNT\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=*INI section not found*
SCRNSAVE.EXE=*INI section not found*
drivers=*INI section not found*

Shell & screensaver key from Registry:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINNT\system32\ssmarque.scr
drivers=*Registry value not found*

Policies Shell key:

HKCU\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINNT\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINNT\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINNT\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINNT\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINNT\Command\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINNT\Fonts\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: not hidden
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: not hidden

--------------------------------------------------

Verifying REGEDIT.EXE integrity:

- Regedit.exe found in C:\WINNT
- .reg open command is normal (regedit.exe %1)
- Company name OK: 'Microsoft Corporation'
- Original filename OK: 'REGEDIT.EXE'
- File description: 'Registry Editor'

Registry check passed

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

*No BHO's found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

AppleSoftwareUpdate.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[ChatSpace Full Java Client 4.0.0.320]
CODEBASE = http://69.65.108.158/Java/cfs40320.cab
OSD = C:\WINNT\Downloaded Program Files\ChatSpace Full Java Client 4.0.0.320.osd

[DirectAnimation Java Classes]
CODEBASE = file://C:\WINNT\Java\classes\dajava.cab
OSD = C:\WINNT\Downloaded Program Files\DirectAnimation Java Classes.osd

[Microsoft XML Parser for Java]
CODEBASE = file://C:\WINNT\Java\classes\xmldso.cab
OSD = C:\WINNT\Downloaded Program Files\Microsoft XML Parser for Java.osd

[Checkers Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINNT\Downloaded Program Files\msgrchkr.dll
CODEBASE = http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab

[SupportSoft SmartIssue]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINNT\Downloaded Program Files\tgctlsi.dll
CODEBASE = https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab

[SupportSoft Script Runner Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINNT\Downloaded Program Files\tgctlsr.dll
CODEBASE = https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab

[QuickTime Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTPlugin.ocx
CODEBASE = http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINNT\system32\macromed\Director\SwDir.dll
CODEBASE = http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab

[Image Uploader Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINNT\Downloaded Program Files\ImageUploader4.ocx
CODEBASE = http://cdnimg.piczo.com/images/uploader/piczo_fast_uploader.cab

[LSSupCtl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINNT\Downloaded Program Files\LSSupCtl.dll
CODEBASE = https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab

[Checkers Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINNT\Downloaded Program Files\CONFLICT.1\msgrchkr.dll
CODEBASE = http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab

[Minesweeper Flags Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINNT\Downloaded Program Files\minesweeper.dll
CODEBASE = http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab

[{33564D57-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}]
CODEBASE = http://download.microsoft.com/download/F/6/E/F6E491A6-77E1-4E20-9F5F-94901338C922/wmv9VCM.CAB

[ActiveDataInfo Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINNT\Downloaded Program Files\CONFLICT.1\SymAData.dll
CODEBASE = https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab

[Ganymede Board Games]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINNT\Downloaded Program Files\boards.dll
CODEBASE = http://67.15.101.3/g_bin/eng/boards_2_0_0_30.cab

[Symantec SmartIssue]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINNT\Downloaded Program Files\CONFLICT.1\tgctlsi.dll
CODEBASE = https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab

[Symantec Script Runner Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINNT\Downloaded Program Files\CONFLICT.1\tgctlsr.dll
CODEBASE = https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab

[MSN Photo Upload Tool]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINNT\Downloaded Program Files\MsnPUpld.dll
CODEBASE = http://by104fd.bay104.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab

[{556DDE35-E955-11D0-A707-000000521957}]
CODEBASE = http://www.xblock.com/download/xclean_micro.exe

[Facebook Photo Uploader Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINNT\Downloaded Program Files\FacebookPhotoUploader.ocx
CODEBASE = http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab

[WUWebControl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINNT\system32\wuweb.dll
CODEBASE = http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1149303807510

[{67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616}]
CODEBASE = http://go.divx.com/plugin/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab

[GameLauncher Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINNT\DOWNLO~1\GAMELA~1.OCX
CODEBASE = http://www.acclaim.com/cabs/acclaim_v5.cab

[MessengerStatsClient Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINNT\Downloaded Program Files\messengerstatsclient.dll
CODEBASE = http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab

[{8FFBE65D-2C9C-4669-84BD-5829DC0B603C}]
CODEBASE = http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/ultrashim.cab

[PhotoPickConvert Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINNT\Downloaded Program Files\PhtPkMSN.dll
CODEBASE = http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/PhotoSwap/PhtPkMSN.cab

[F-Secure Online Scanner 2.1]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINNT\Downloaded Program Files\fscax.dll
CODEBASE = http://www.cogeco.ca/en/ols21/fscax.cab

[{9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F}]
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?1149305325116

[BatchDownloader Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINNT\Downloaded Program Files\DigWXMSN.dll
CODEBASE = http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/PhotoSwap/DigWXMSN.cab

[MessengerStatsClient Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINNT\Downloaded Program Files\MessengerStatsPAClient.dll
CODEBASE = http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab

[ActiveDataInfo Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINNT\Downloaded Program Files\SymAData.dll
CODEBASE = https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINNT\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash9c.ocx
CODEBASE = https://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[Minesweeper Flags Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINNT\Downloaded Program Files\CONFLICT.1\MineSweeper.dll
CODEBASE = http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab



*CONTINUED IN NEXT POST*


----------



## GarmonXD (Oct 7, 2007)

*CONTINUED FROM LAST POST*



--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Winsock LSP files:

NameSpace #1: C:\WINNT\System32\rnr20.dll
NameSpace #2: C:\WINNT\System32\winrnr.dll
Protocol #1: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #2: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #3: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #4: C:\WINNT\system32\rsvpsp.dll
Protocol #5: C:\WINNT\system32\rsvpsp.dll
Protocol #6: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #7: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #8: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #9: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #10: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #11: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #12: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #13: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Windows NT/2000/XP services

AFD Networking Support Environment: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\afd.sys (autostart)
Intel AGP Bus Filter: System32\DRIVERS\agp440.sys (system)
Alerter: %SystemRoot%\System32\services.exe (manual start)
Application Management: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (manual start)
avast! iAVS4 Control Service: "C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe" (autostart)
RAS Asynchronous Media Driver: System32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys (manual start)
Standard IDE/ESDI Hard Disk Controller: System32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys (system)
atirage3: System32\DRIVERS\atimpab.sys (manual start)
ATM ARP Client Protocol: System32\DRIVERS\atmarpc.sys (manual start)
Audio Stub Driver: System32\DRIVERS\audstub.sys (manual start)
avast! Antivirus: "C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe" (autostart)
avast! Mail Scanner: "C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (manual start)
avast! Web Scanner: "C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (manual start)
Background Intelligent Transfer Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k BITSgroup (manual start)
Computer Browser: %SystemRoot%\System32\services.exe (autostart)
Closed Caption Decoder: system32\DRIVERS\CCDECODE.sys (manual start)
CD-ROM Driver: System32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys (system)
Indexing Service: C:\WINNT\System32\cisvc.exe (manual start)
ClipBook: %SystemRoot%\system32\clipsrv.exe (manual start)
DefWatch: C:\Program Files\NavNT\defwatch.exe (autostart)
DHCP Client: %SystemRoot%\System32\services.exe (autostart)
Disk Driver: System32\DRIVERS\disk.sys (system)
Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\dmadmin.exe /com (manual start)
dmboot: System32\drivers\dmboot.sys (disabled)
Logical Disk Manager Driver: System32\drivers\dmio.sys (system)
dmload: System32\drivers\dmload.sys (system)
Logical Disk Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\services.exe (autostart)
Microsoft DirectMusic SW Synth (WDM): system32\drivers\DMusic.sys (manual start)
DNS Client: %SystemRoot%\System32\services.exe (autostart)
Event Log: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
COM+ Event System: C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Fax Service: %systemroot%\system32\faxsvc.exe (manual start)
Floppy Disk Controller Driver: System32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys (manual start)
Floppy Disk Driver: System32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys (manual start)
FltMgr: system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys (system)
Volume Manager Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ftdisk.sys (system)
Game Port Enumerator: System32\DRIVERS\gameenum.sys (manual start)
GEARAspiWDM: System32\Drivers\GEARAspiWDM.sys (manual start)
Generic Packet Classifier: System32\DRIVERS\msgpc.sys (manual start)
Hamachi Network Interface: system32\DRIVERS\hamachi.sys (manual start)
i8042 Keyboard and PS/2 Mouse Port Driver: System32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys (system)
InstallDriver Table Manager: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe" (manual start)
IntelIde: System32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys (system)
IP Traffic Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys (manual start)
IP in IP Tunnel Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ipinip.sys (manual start)
IP Network Address Translator: System32\DRIVERS\ipnat.sys (manual start)
iPod Service: "C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe" (manual start)
IPSEC driver: System32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys (manual start)
IR Enumerator Service: System32\DRIVERS\irenum.sys (manual start)
PnP ISA/EISA Bus Driver: System32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys (system)
Keyboard Class Driver: System32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys (system)
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer: system32\drivers\kmixer.sys (manual start)
Server: %SystemRoot%\System32\services.exe (autostart)
Workstation: %SystemRoot%\System32\services.exe (autostart)
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\services.exe (autostart)
Logitech USB Monitor Filter: system32\DRIVERS\LVUSBSta.sys (manual start)
Messenger: %SystemRoot%\System32\services.exe (autostart)
NetMeeting Remote Desktop Sharing: C:\WINNT\System32\mnmsrvc.exe (manual start)
Mouse Class Driver: System32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys (system)
BDA MPE Filter: system32\DRIVERS\MPE.sys (manual start)
MRXSMB: System32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys (system)
Distributed Transaction Coordinator: C:\WINNT\System32\msdtc.exe (manual start)
Windows Installer: C:\WINNT\system32\msiexec.exe /V (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Service Proxy: system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Clock Proxy: system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Quality Manager Proxy: system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter: system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys (manual start)
NABTS/FEC VBI Codec: system32\DRIVERS\NABTSFEC.sys (manual start)
NAVAP: \??\C:\Program Files\NavNT\NAVAP.sys (manual start)
NAVAPEL: \??\C:\PROGRA~1\NavNT\NAVAPEL.SYS (autostart)
NAVENG: \??\C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\VIRUSD~1\20060604.006\NAVENG.sys (manual start)
NAVEX15: \??\C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\VIRUSD~1\20060604.006\NAVEX15.sys (manual start)
Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys (manual start)
NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol: System32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys (manual start)
Remote Access NDIS WAN Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys (manual start)
NetBIOS Interface: System32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys (system)
NetBios over Tcpip: System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys (system)
Network DDE: %SystemRoot%\system32\netdde.exe (manual start)
Network DDE DSDM: %SystemRoot%\system32\netdde.exe (manual start)
NetDetect: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\netdtect.sys (manual start)
Net Logon: %SystemRoot%\System32\lsass.exe (manual start)
Network Connections: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Norton AntiVirus Client: C:\Program Files\NavNT\rtvscan.exe (autostart)
NT Apm/Legacy Interface Driver: System32\DRIVERS\NtApm.sys (manual start)
NT LM Security Support Provider: %SystemRoot%\System32\lsass.exe (manual start)
Removable Storage: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
IPX Traffic Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\nwlnkflt.sys (manual start)
IPX Traffic Forwarder Driver: System32\DRIVERS\nwlnkfwd.sys (manual start)
Parallel class driver: System32\DRIVERS\parallel.sys (manual start)
Parallel port driver: System32\DRIVERS\parport.sys (system)
PCI Bus Driver: System32\DRIVERS\pci.sys (system)
PfModNT: \??\C:\WINNT\system32\PfModNT.sys (autostart)
Plug and Play: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
IPSEC Policy Agent: %SystemRoot%\System32\lsass.exe (autostart)
WAN Miniport (PPTP): System32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys (manual start)
Protected Storage: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
Direct Parallel Link Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ptilink.sys (manual start)
Logitech QuickCam Communicate: system32\DRIVERS\LVCM.sys (manual start)
Remote Access Auto Connection Driver: System32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys (system)
Remote Access Auto Connection Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
WAN Miniport (L2TP): System32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys (manual start)
Remote Access Connection Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Direct Parallel: System32\DRIVERS\raspti.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Network Raw Channel Access: system32\drivers\RCA.sys (manual start)
Rdbss: System32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys (system)
Digital CD Audio Playback Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys (system)
Routing and Remote Access: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (disabled)
Remote Registry Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\regsvc.exe (autostart)
Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator: %SystemRoot%\System32\locator.exe (manual start)
Remote Procedure Call (RPC): %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost -k rpcss (autostart)
QoS RSVP: %SystemRoot%\System32\rsvp.exe -s (manual start)
Realtek RTL8029(AS)-based PCI Ethernet Adapter NT Driver: System32\DRIVERS\RTL8029.SYS (manual start)
Security Accounts Manager: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
SB PCI Family Audio Driver (WDM): system32\drivers\sbpci.sys (manual start)
Smart Card Helper: %SystemRoot%\System32\SCardSvr.exe (manual start)
Smart Card: %SystemRoot%\System32\SCardSvr.exe (manual start)
Task Scheduler: %SystemRoot%\system32\MSTask.exe (autostart)
RunAs Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
System Event Notification: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Serenum Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys (manual start)
Serial port driver: System32\DRIVERS\serial.sys (system)
Internet Connection Sharing: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
BDA Slip De-Framer: system32\DRIVERS\SLIP.sys (manual start)
Print Spooler: %SystemRoot%\system32\spoolsv.exe (autostart)
Srv: System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys (manual start)
BDA IPSink: system32\DRIVERS\StreamIP.sys (manual start)
Software Bus Driver: System32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer: system32\drivers\swmidi.sys (manual start)
SymEvent: \??\C:\Program Files\Symantec\SYMEVENT.SYS (manual start)
Microsoft System Audio Device: system32\drivers\sysaudio.sys (manual start)
Performance Logs and Alerts: %SystemRoot%\system32\smlogsvc.exe (manual start)
Telephony: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
TCP/IP Protocol Driver: System32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys (system)
Telnet: %SystemRoot%\system32\tlntsvr.exe (manual start)
Distributed Link Tracking Client: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
Microsoft USB Universal Host Controller Driver: System32\DRIVERS\uhcd.sys (manual start)
Microcode Update Driver: System32\DRIVERS\update.sys (manual start)
Uninterruptible Power Supply: %SystemRoot%\System32\ups.exe (manual start)
USB Audio Driver (WDM): system32\drivers\usbaudio.sys (manual start)
Microsoft USB Standard Hub Driver: System32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys (manual start)
USB Mass Storage Driver: System32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS (manual start)
Utility Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\UtilMan.exe (manual start)
VgaSave: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys (system)
Windows Time: %SystemRoot%\System32\services.exe (manual start)
Remote Access IP ARP Driver: System32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys (manual start)
Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver: system32\drivers\wdmaud.sys (manual start)
Windows Management Instrumentation: %SystemRoot%\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe (autostart)
Portable Media Serial Number Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Windows Management Instrumentation Driver Extensions: %SystemRoot%\system32\Services.exe (manual start)
World Standard Teletext Codec: system32\DRIVERS\WSTCODEC.SYS (manual start)
Automatic Updates: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k wugroup (autostart)
Wireless Configuration: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)


--------------------------------------------------
Enumerating Windows NT logon/logoff scripts:
*No scripts set to run*

Windows NT checkdisk command:
BootExecute = autocheck autochk *

Windows NT 'Wininit.ini':
PendingFileRenameOperations: *Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

Network.ConnectionTray: C:\WINNT\system32\NETSHELL.dll
WebCheck: C:\WINNT\System32\webcheck.dll
SysTray: stobject.dll

--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

End of report, 33,079 bytes
Report generated in 1.031 seconds

Command line options:
   /verbose  - to add additional info on each section
   /complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
   /full     - to include several rarely-important sections
   /force9x  - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
   /forcent  - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
   /forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
   /history  - to list version history only




*Sorry for double post, it was necessary*


----------



## ceewi1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Not a problem.  Please run HijackThis and choose *Do a System Scan Only*.

Place a check next to the following entries:
*O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SoftHold] C:\DOCUME~1\ALHARD~1.BAS\APPLIC~1\DRAWHE~1\Interne t great.exe*

Please close all open windows except for HijackThis and choose *Fix checked*

You may wish to print these instructions out, or copy them to a notepad document, as you will be unable to access the Internet to read from this forum while in Safe Mode.

Please reboot into Safe Mode (tap F8 just before Windows starts to load and select Safe Mode from the list).

Set Windows to show hidden files:

Click Start.
Open My Computer.
Select the Tools menu and click Folder Options.
Select the View Tab.
Under the Hidden files and folders heading select Show hidden files and folders.
Uncheck the Hide protected operating system files (recommended) option.
Click Yes to confirm.
Click OK.

Locate the folder *C:\DOCUME~1\ALHARD~1.BAS\APPLIC~1\DRAWHE~1\*
The path above is incomplete, you will need to go to *C:\Documents and Settings* and look for a folder that begins with *ALHARD* (and may end in .BAS).  Inside that will be a folder *Application Data*, which contains a folder whose name begins with *DRAWHE*, which in turn contains a file *Interne t great.exe*.

Delete the folder whose name begins with *DRAWHE*.

Please set Windows to hide hidden files:
Click Start.
Open My Computer.
Select the Tools menu and click Folder Options.
Select the View Tab.
Under the Hidden files and folders heading deselect Show hidden files and folders.
Check the Hide protected operating system files (recommended) option.
Click Yes to confirm.
Click OK.

Once done, please reboot into Normal Mode and post an updated HijackThis log.  Also please check to see if any new screenshots are being taken.


----------



## GarmonXD (Oct 10, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 2:27:05 PM, on 10/10/2007
Platform: Windows 2000 SP4 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\Program Files\NavNT\defwatch.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\NavNT\rtvscan.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NavNT\vptray.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MsgSys.EXE
C:\WINNT\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\FxSvr2.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\NavNT\vptray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoRepair] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\ISStart.exe 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMSX] C:\WINNT\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoTray] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LogitechSoftwareUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\ManifestEngine.exe" boot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uniblue RegistryBooster 2] C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster 2\RegistryBooster.exe /S
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [^SetupICWDesktop] C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Connection Wizard\icwconn1.exe /desktop (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Run IMVU - {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - C:\Documents and Settings\Al Hardiman.BASEMENT\Start Menu\Programs\IMVU\Run IMVU.lnk (file missing)
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: ChatSpace Full Java Client 4.0.0.320 - http://69.65.108.158/Java/cfs40320.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {01010E00-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft SmartIssue) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {01012101-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft Script Runner Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {17D667BA-5675-4AAB-9221-08B9379384D4} (Image Uploader Control) - http://cdnimg.piczo.com/images/uploader/piczo_fast_uploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {3451DEDE-631F-421C-8127-FD793AFC6CC8} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {41ACD49D-1974-791A-0981-AA9872721044} (Ganymede Board Games) - http://67.15.101.3/g_bin/eng/boards_2_0_0_30.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990200-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec SmartIssue) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990301-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec Script Runner Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by104fd.bay104.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {556DDE35-E955-11D0-A707-000000521957} - http://www.xblock.com/download/xclean_micro.exe
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1149303807510
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} - http://go.divx.com/plugin/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {69EF49E5-FE46-4B92-B5FA-2193AB7A6B8A} (GameLauncher Control) - http://www.acclaim.com/cabs/acclaim_v5.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9122D757-5A4F-4768-82C5-B4171D8556A7} (PhotoPickConvert Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/PhotoSwap/PhtPkMSN.cab
O16 - DPF: {94EB57FE-2720-496C-B33F-D9353C6E23F7} (F-Secure Online Scanner 2.1) - http://www.cogeco.ca/en/ols21/fscax.cab
O16 - DPF: {A1F2F2CE-06AF-483C-9F12-D3BAA72477D6} (BatchDownloader Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/PhotoSwap/DigWXMSN.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - https://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: DefWatch - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\NavNT\defwatch.exe
O23 - Service: Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service (dmadmin) - VERITAS Software Corp. - C:\WINNT\System32\dmadmin.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Client (Norton AntiVirus Server) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\NavNT\rtvscan.exe

--
End of file - 7356 bytes



*I followed your instructions and i found the folder you spoke of, except there was no Internet Great.exe program inside the file, just an odd Batch file. I deleted it and the folder, and heres the new HijackThis log. Sorry about the delay. Thanksgiving weekend up here in Canada and with a family member in the hospital, things are a little hectic. Thank you for your patience*

*Also, i deleted the folder long ago with the screenshots in it and i check the directory every day and so far, it hasnt showed up again (And to that im grateful), Again i really appreciate the help, and if theres anything else i should do, please let me know.
Thanks again!*


----------



## ceewi1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Excellent, your system now appears to be free of infections.  Below I've included a few suggestions on how to prevent future infections.

Please consider using these ideas to help secure your computer.  While there is no way to guarantee safety when you use a computer, these steps will make it much less likely that you will need to endure another infection.

Please either enable *Automatic Updates* under Start -> Control Panel -> Automatic Updates or get into the habit of checking Windows Update regularly.  They usually have security updates every month.  You can set Windows to notify you of Updates so that you can choose, but only do this if you believe you are able to understand which ones are needed.   *This is a crucial security measuer.*

As a minimum, you need at least an antivirus, firewall and some type of anti-spyware program.

Consider maintaining a firewall if you don't have one already. Some good free firewalls are ZoneAlarm, Kerio, or Outpost

Please consider installing and running some of the following programs; they are either free or have free versions of commercial programs:

Spybot-Search & Destroy
Please also remember to enable Spybot's "Immunize" and "TeaTimer" features if you don't have the resident part of another anti-spyware program running.

SpywareBlaster

SpywareGuard

Please *keep these programs up-to-date* and run them whenever you suspect a problem to prevent malware problems.  A number of programs have resident protection and it is a good idea to run the resident protection of one of each type of program to maintain protection.  However, it is important to run only one resident program of each type since they can conflict and become less effective.  That means only one antivirus, firewall and scanning anti-spyware program at a time.  Passive protectors like SpywareBlaster can be run with any of them.  

Note that there are a lot of rogue programs out there that want to scare you into giving them your money and some malware actually claims to be security programs.  If you get a popup for a security program that you did not install yourself, do NOT click on it and ask for help immediately.  It is very important to run an antivirus and firewall, but you can't always rely on reviews and ads for information.  Ask in a security forum that you trust if you are not sure.  If you are unsure when looking at an anti-spyware program, you can find out if it is a rogue here:

http://www.spywarewarrior.com/rogue_anti-spyware.htm

Hopefully these steps will help to keep you error free.  If you run into more difficulty, we will certainly do what we can to help.


----------



## GarmonXD (Oct 10, 2007)

Thank you for your help, i really appreciate it. I have Avast! working in the background right now. And i plan to get another fire wall when i get my new laptop, Thanks again,

-GarmonXD


----------

